# Making the move from Dubai to the US



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I need the opinions of all of you from the Dubai Forum that made the move from the US to Dubai. Moderators please do not move this to the USA Forum!

I'm evaluating moving alone and single, out of Dubai to Florida in the next few months with a job offer of USD 110,000 per annum as I am at the end of my current contract in Dubai. I am not sure if this would be financial suicide as I have no experience of living in the US.

I have kind of gotten so used to the lifestyle in Dubai but job opportunities here are hard to come by to continue living here. I am wondering how harsh it would be to move on to the US.

Could any of you US expats in Dubai help me put this in perspective?

Heres a breakup of the expenses that I am assuming I would have to bear;

Rent for a 1 bedroom apartment : $800.00 
Utilities (Electricity+Water+Garbage) : $200.00 
Leased Car (nothing fancy) : $350.00
Car Insurance+License+Registration : $100.00
TV+Cable (Is DTH an option???) : $100.00 
Apartment Furnishing(Amortized monthly : $200.00 
Food Expenses (@$15 per meal x 2 times): $900.00 
Cellphone + Credit : $50.00
Broadband : $50.00
Miscellaneous (Groceries... etc) : $500.00

Taxes:
Federal Tax : $2000.00
Social sec. + Medicare :$400.00

All of these expenses work out to USD 5,650.00, that would leave me with USD 3516 per month.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> I need the opinions of all of you from the Dubai Forum that made the move from the US to Dubai. Moderators please do not move this to the USA Forum!
> 
> I'm evaluating moving alone and single, out of Dubai to Florida in the next few months with a job offer of USD 110,000 per annum as I am at the end of my current contract in Dubai. I am not sure if this would be financial suicide as I have no experience of living in the US.
> 
> ...


Hey Boss, I think your estimated breakdown is really low, I also think this would all depend on where in Florida you are moving to. If it is Miami, then your estimates are way off. It is feasible if you are moving to a place like Tampa or any other city, but even Tampa, Orlando, or Miami you will have to up the estimates a bit. 

The first thing you have incorrect is the Social Security and Medicare. Social security is 6.2% of the first 106,800 (although the Obama admin has reduced this temporarily to 4.2%) and Medicare is 1.45% of all earnings. 
Social Security - $4,620 @ 4.2% ($6,820 @6.2%) 
Medicare - $1,595 @ 1.45%
Your federal taxes are way off. If you are making $110k a year, then you are in the 28% tax bracket. Of course the tax code is a graduated one, but if you have no 401k or anything, then you will pay ~22.2% of your income in taxes.
Federal Taxes - $24,417
If you invest in a company sponsored 401k, then this amount will go lower, but check on the benefits of this as you don't want money stuck in the US if you don't plan on making the good old USA your permanent home.

Also, something that I do not see in your calculations is the cost of healthcare; medical and dental insurance is kinda a requirement now, so if you would have t factor a portion of that (if company provides) or you will have to factor a lot if company doesn't provide this. 

I think your estimates are low and have made changes where needed in blue:
Rent for a 1 bedroom apartment : $800.00 - $1,200 
Utilities (Electricity+Water+Garbage) : $500.00 - $750 (Florida is hot and the AC bill will get up there) 
Leased Car (nothing fancy) : $350.00 (sounds about what you can get a Toyota Corolla for)
Car Insurance+License+Registration : $100.00 (this is per month, so yeah sounds right)
TV+Cable (Is DTH an option???) : $150.00 (what is DTH? Cable will be around $100 and if you want a decent internet speed then add about $50) 
Apartment Furnishing(Amortized monthly : $200.00 (with Ikea, this is easy to do and within reason) 
Food Expenses (@$15 per meal x 2 times): $900.00 (not a breakfast person?) 
Cellphone + Credit : $150.00 (
Broadband : $50.00
Miscellaneous (Groceries... etc) : $500.00

Good Luck, Chief.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

My bad, you quoted the taxes at the per month. You are right.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In Texas, in a 3 bedroom 2000+ sq ft stand alone home, running ac 24/7 as have pets, and my electric was usually 200$ or lessa month (running a 250 gallon marine aquarium with 400W metal halides blasting no less) so I think his electric was about right. 

I dumped AT&T and went with a boost prepaid and have had NO issues... 50$ a month for unlimited everything that I used to pay 120$ or so for. Plus it goes down 5$ every 6 months until it gets to 35$. 

I do think they are leasing kia's now  Kia Cars, SUVs, Crossovers, Minivans, & Future Vehicles | Kia Motors America You dont have to be in a box. 

A lot of the apartments have the cable included.. but really who needs cable when you got hulu and all the other options to watch tv shows online? 

Craigslist is your friend. 

Food expenses eating out ?? If you are eating out that much but still spending 500$ in groceries that means you are eating steak everynight. I averaged $100 a week and usually go to subway or jasons deli once or twice a week for five dollar lunch. Odd bbq and beer/alcohol would may be added expenses for you that would bump it up to what you have allocated. 

Check on that rent amount though, does seem a bit low if you are going to one of the larger cities. Can always live in the burbs though and probly get a place for that.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Its at Tampa, FL. Do you think $500 would cover a whole month for food with nothing too fancy, maybe a monthly steak dinner, but a subway or some Chinese for the average weekday?

I've done a check on payscale and it turns out that I am placed at the 73rd percentile with this offer. Just wondering how people can make ends meet with an average per capita income of $39,000....


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I have lived in the US for the past 14 years before coming here, I made $150,000 in Texas for a family of 3. Florida is slightly expensive than Texas, but for a single guy, i think 110K would be really good and you can save some money if you plan carefully. 
IF you ask my opinion you should move, Life in the US is much better than in dubai period!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think 500$ should cover the food all inclusive of going to the grocery store and going out once or twice a week to a restaurant, plus grabbing a few lunches on the go. 

Tampa is an awesome place. Weather can not be beat. The beaches are pretty nice. Not the white white beaches of the keys or the pensacola area but your just a drive away from some of the best beaches in the world. Very outdoorsy active area to live in. You might have to get used to our watered down beer but many a bar you can get a beer for under 2$. 

It is all about your expectations. If you are going to go live a simple life, you are making way more then enough!


----------



## Technologist (Sep 16, 2011)

You have been a lot of help Jynx and IndoMLA, Thank you both for taking the time to respond to my queries.

Sure I'd be living a simple life sans the Posche's and Condos. But it sure helps to know that I wouldn't be stranded in the middle of Tampa, broke and wanting to run!

Thank you again.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

1st congrats on the new job. Let me tell you one thing:110k is a pretty good salary in Florida for a single guy. When I lived in NY I realized how expensive NY was based on the income tax + sale tax. In Florida for example there is no state income tax whereas in NY there is state income tax

My maths show me that you would get 6500 $ net after taxes on a monthly basis. Have a look at paycheckCity.com for income tax calculations and other deductibles charged.

It is no way financial suicidal. I would be a bit skeptical if you had told me NY.

Rent wise depends where and how you wanna live. Bare in mind that there are pretty good deals 
For rent because there is a lot of supply available.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a great opportunity in my opinion... Go for it! 110k USD a year is a VERY large salary for a single person. Now is the time to take advantage of the low economy. Just make sure that this job is secure!


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

Making 110k a year, u will be more than fine, especially as a single guy. I lived there only making $40k a year and I was fine. I even had extra money to go out and do stuff sometimes. Unless u want to live really fancy with expensive car and therefor insurance and expensive apartment/ house, you will be more than fine. Most people with families don't even make that much in Florida. My husband is from Dubai, and he says it is about the same to live there as here. Except here in the USA, rent and utilities are cheaper, whereas clothes and food are a little more expensive.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you think I should be taking anything from Dubai like electronics?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

dont take anything, buy everything there, its cheaper.....maybe take some dates (the dry fruit). ping us back when u r drinking a $5 top shelf margartita/cuban mojito or a $2 cerveza. 

I wont blame you if you never come back to dubai!


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't bring anything exept clothes and necessities. Except maybe a personal iPod or laptop that u already have.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I seem to have misunderstood the offer, it does not include health care, dental and medicare. How much do I have to factor in to cover these expenses for a single person in fairly good health (minus the Dubai obesity)?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it doesnt include it, does the company not have an alliance/partnership that you pay for but is discounted in some way?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

They do have an alliance partner that they would want me to purchase from. Can I assume that this alliance would result in about 50% of the online quoted price?

I was looking at ehealthinsurance.com, is health and dental coverage really that costly as $254 / month in addition to the yearly deductible $1000 ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have never had a job that didnt have health insurance offered. The most I have paid is about 120$ a month, on my part. Recent job for a national car rental company was like 37$ every two weeks for all three coverages. Make sure you understand the packages offered and ask questions!!!


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my god, this is ridiculous...

110k a year and you are asking that?

SERIOUSLY?????


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

ptoledo said:


> Oh my god, this is ridiculous...
> 
> 110k a year and you are asking that?
> 
> SERIOUSLY?????


LOL!!! Dammit stop converting it to Dirhams. It aint tax free. With 27% of it gone in taxes....


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Rutilus--

first and foremost, congrats on your new job in the US.

i'm originally from new york city, born and raised, and a career-long victim of the high cost of living and the tax bracket (but a happy trade-off for being from one of the most amazing places on earth!!)

Tampa is AWESOME. laid back, beautiful weather (minus hurricane season) great people, low cost of living, and overall a fabulous vibe. 110K for a single guy is ALOT of money-- there are families of 4+ people living on ALOT less in tampa very comfortably.

the cost of living as i mentioned in tampa is very low (especially compared to NY). you will have absolutely no problem enjoying a very high quality life all the while saving a ton of money. be prudent.

enjoy it-- you will love it, and welcome stateside!!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you beeniesmiles, that is really comforting to know.


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> They do have an alliance partner that they would want me to purchase from. Can I assume that this alliance would result in about 50% of the online quoted price?
> 
> I was looking at ehealthinsurance.com, is health and dental coverage really that costly as $254 / month in addition to the yearly deductible $1000 ?


You should take a good read at whatever plan docs they provide because although they might have a 1k deductable. If there is co-insurance ( where you split payment with the insurance company at 80/20 or 70/30) and no out of pocket maximums- you still end up paying a lot for medical costs- if you use them. What can sound like a good plan can cost you a lot in the end.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a place over in Clearwater just across the bay. You will have no problem living well in that part of Florida. Just watch out for the snow birds in the left lane...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> LOL!!! Dammit stop converting it to Dirhams. It aint tax free. With 27% of it gone in taxes....


even without converting it to dhs and including taxes, 110k is quite good in Tampa. You wouldnt have a housemaid, 2 SUVs and have champagne every weekend in 5 star hotels, but you would have a very good lifestyle. 
Tampa also has better weather than Miami (gets cooler in winter) and probably has the best weather among any major city that follows Eastern time


----------



## Julep (Jul 31, 2011)

For 110k you'll be a king in Florida! I lived quiet comfortably in Miami on less than 50k a year, in a neighborhood called the Millionaire Block (Sunny Isles Beach). In Tampa your living is likely to be even more frugal, unless you choose a lavish lifestyle. Keep in mind that the average household income in Florida is just about 45k. Good luck, I wish I was going back to FL!


----------

